# Ich suche ein gutes Augen Tutorial!



## Spielgrips (19. Oktober 2002)

Hi alle zusammen,


ich suche schon seit langen ein Augen Tutorial!

Eben das man die Osiris von denn Augen verändern kann!


----------



## 3DMaxler (19. Oktober 2002)

also erstmal ist osiris ein gott aus dem alten ägypten und was in den augen ist also ringsrum um den schwarzen kreis  nennt man iris.  

und zu deinem problem... http://www.graphics4all.de/ps/workshop/eyes/index.php ... viel spaß mit osiris und der iris


----------



## nanda (19. Oktober 2002)

@3dmaxler
was du alles weißt? du bist ja richtig kontinent, fast schon eine konifere.


----------



## addïct (19. Oktober 2002)

Hier noch ein kleines Videotutorial  

Rechtsklick -> Speichern unter: ASF (gezipped 1,5 MB)


----------



## Johnny (19. Oktober 2002)

also das mit den videotutorials ist echt 'ne feine sache!
nicht mehr dieses lange schreiben, etc. Man nimmt schnell ein Video auf und uploaded es - fertig


----------



## 3DMaxler (19. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nanda _
> *@3dmaxler
> was du alles weißt? du bist ja richtig kontinent, fast schon eine konifere.  *



was du alles weißt? du bist ja richtig kontinent(Festland, Erdteil), fast schon eine konifere(Nadelbaum mit Fruchtzapfen).


sprechen wir die selbe sprache? :]


----------



## nanda (19. Oktober 2002)

mensch 3dmaxler. jetzt bin ich ganz schön enttäuscht.

>>> du bist ja richtig kompetent, fast schon eine koryphäe.

aber anscheinend stimmt das nicht in jeder hinsicht.


----------



## 3DMaxler (19. Oktober 2002)

schon besser!


----------



## Kaprolactam (19. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von 3DMaxler _
> *du bist ja richtig kontinent(Festland, Erdteil), fast schon eine konifere(Nadelbaum mit Fruchtzapfen).*



Hrhr da hat er aber ne Weile für gegoogelt  Ich finde ja die Leute toll die dann mit einem stolzen "ja!" antworten wenn man sie als Konifere bezeichnet *g*

/Kapro


----------



## 3DMaxler (19. Oktober 2002)

naja was ne konifere ist hab ich net gewusst... naja ich bin ja auch net so oft im wald!


----------



## Ford Prefect (19. Oktober 2002)

...was dir auch recht wenig nützen würde, denn an den entsprechenden bäumen sind ja keine schilder mit den richtigen fachbegriffen... ^^


----------



## 3DMaxler (19. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Ford Prefect _
> *...was dir auch recht wenig nützen würde, denn an den entsprechenden bäumen sind ja keine schilder mit den richtigen fachbegriffen... ^^ *



wieso? hab ich was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Ford Prefect (19. Oktober 2002)

ääh... nee ^^ war nur so ein toller besserwisserischer spruch von mir 

weil: auch wenn du oft im wald wärst, wüsstest du nicht, was eine konifere ist oder du wüsstest nicht plötzlich: "Tatsächlich, dieser Baum muss eine Konifere sein! Seht euch nur die Rindenstruktur an und die Form der Zweige (kA, ob man das so verallgemeinern kann, nur gemutmaßt ), und die Zapfenform das sind keine 15 cm!"


----------



## suentjie (19. Oktober 2002)

spielgrips was hälst du mal von etwas kreativität? als ich eben deine äusserst hässliche homepage begutachten musste blieben mir die kotzbrocken fast im halse stecken! auf deiner hp gibt es NICHTS was NICHT MIT EINEM TUTORIAL ERSTELLT WORDEN IST. das ist echt arm und traurig


----------



## Spielgrips (19. Oktober 2002)

Was willst du da mit sagen  ?

Ich beschäftige mich seit 3-4Tagen mit Photoshop 7, willst du gleich die ganze Härte sehn .


Und außerdem ich bin mehr Profi in Paint Shop Pro 7 und steige jetzt auf Photoshop 7 um und noch eins wenn es in Deutsch wäre dann wüste ich wenigsten was die Begriffe alle bedeuten und da hätte ich mehr kreative Gedanken  .


Dann lass mir doch so ein halbes Jahr Zeit und dann zeige ich dir was ihn mir steckt, okay ;-)


----------



## 3DMaxler (19. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von suentjie _
> *spielgrips was hälst du mal von etwas kreativität? als ich eben deine äusserst hässliche homepage begutachten musste blieben mir die kotzbrocken fast im halse stecken! auf deiner hp gibt es NICHTS was NICHT MIT EINEM TUTORIAL ERSTELLT WORDEN IST. das ist echt arm und traurig *



das ist aber lieb von dir! sowas nenne ich dochmal ein glanzbeispiel für sehr gute kreative (da herr weiß ja was das ist) und konstruktive kritik.



@Ford Prefect ... das ist jetzt aber schon kein spruch mehr sondern eine geschichte!  wolltest du das nicht lassen?


----------



## Ford Prefect (19. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von 3DMaxler _
> *
> @Ford Prefect ... das ist jetzt aber schon kein spruch mehr sondern eine geschichte!  wolltest du das nicht lassen?   *



1. Hmm, ja da hast du Recht 
2. Öhm, was?  Ich weiß nicht wirklich, was du meinst...


----------



## shiver (19. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von suentjie _
> *spielgrips was hälst du mal von etwas kreativität? als ich eben deine äusserst hässliche homepage begutachten musste blieben mir die kotzbrocken fast im halse stecken! auf deiner hp gibt es NICHTS was NICHT MIT EINEM TUTORIAL ERSTELLT WORDEN IST. das ist echt arm und traurig *



YEAH!

extrem-*****.loch-banning!

war mir ein vergnügen, den knopf zu drücken!


----------

